

Prgmr is down - leepowers

I&#x27;m on the west coast, Washington state. VPS provider prgmr is down for me. The main site at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prgmr.com and also my server and web sites. Is it down for anyone else?
======
leepowers
Aaaaand it's back up for me. Must have been a very temporary outage.

~~~
wglb
So don't post down messages.

